# Army only for relatives?



## Robot Syntex

Hello,
I am born a Pakistani. my two uncles were in army. One is Rtd. Colonial and other is Rtd. Late Major.
My friends told me that when they went for amc exam (physical and i.q) they were told by adjutant that you wont pass this exam without strong safarish, and indeed he was true. They failed to pass test however they clear both tests with strong margin. 
So now question arises that Is the only noble institute Pakistan becoming part of traditional ......
I was quite amazed when they told me this.
Is this true?
my second question is what does GHQ generals check?
personality, mental level or strength.
I want to join army as amc cadet. advice me what to do?
When i was 15 i found security holes in servers of Major companies of world. 
I have little cyber background but i want to be a doctor. So i want to ask that what sort of behavior i should have?
what GHQ generals will ask me during interview?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustafa55

I am a PAF enthusiast and I don't wanna believe this but this happened to my bro, it was like 5-6 years ago, in his interview during ISSB, the interviewer just asked "Your father's name, which school did you go to" and and 2 or 3 more questions like this and said "you can go now", he said it felt like interviewer wasn't even serious since he knew that I didn't have any army background, one of his friend whose father belonged to army was selected, don't know if this still happens or it happened just with my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

There are no guarantees for anyone. Having a father in the Army means nothing at the end of the day. Similarly, one cannot entirely rule out the fact that connections do help. However in the annual intake of 300+ cadets joining the PMA and other services academies, sifaarish is not the norm.

There is a certain aptitude they are looking for, on top of that your personality has to match. Its like any other selection process. You will not find out where you fell short. Try your best and move on if it does not happen. At the end of the day, it all works out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyxmt

Mustafa55 said:


> I am a PAF enthusiast and I don't wanna believe this but this happened to my bro, it was like 5-6 years ago, in his interview during ISSB, the interviewer just asked "Your father's name, which school did you go to" and and 2 or 3 more questions like this and said "you can go now", he said it felt like interviewer wasn't even serious since he knew that I didn't have any army background, one of his friend whose father belonged to army was selected, don't know if this still happens or it happened just with my brother.



what is the best way to hide your failure than blame it on not having a safarish
I went for ISSB in 82 and a large group from Karachi, I belong to an Army family most of my friend who went with me were sharper and smarter than me (i guess) and no one in their family even seen the inside of an army recruitment center. All of asked those same questions, well I am in US and Canada for last 25 years so needless to say I was rejected, 4 of my friends got selected (with zero army relationship)

lets accept that there was something missing in my personality that Army needed then blame it on safarish...ln later years I was selected in CAA, United bank, and Navy (all without using any Safarish, those were god old days) but by that time I had my mind set on US for education so i refused them all....just to tell you guys i wasnt a Dud

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robot Syntex

Gen. Mushraf reached Gen. Rank on safirash we all know that now its part of history. So i believe that safarish and connections do matter if there are 50 to 60 seats for tcc or amc cadet. I bet that they all would be on safarish.
I am amazed how this works out even in prestige organization of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

If youre incompetent and don't make it blame it on the lack of safarish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robot Syntex

Aeronaut said:


> If youre incompetent and don't make it blame it on the lack of safarish.


incompetent!! Well i am 18 and my family even didnt know what i am. How can your generals judge me in 15min at amc?


----------



## Alpha1

Robot Syntex said:


> incompetent!! Well i am 18 and my family even didnt know what i am. How can your generals judge me in 15min at amc?


you look frustrated; thats why taking a shot at the armed forces which is normal for students when when they fail to get into the Armed forces;
you will get over it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Robot Syntex said:


> incompetent!! Well i am 18 and my family even didnt know what i am. How can your generals judge me in 15min at amc?



Which general judged you in 15 mins in AMC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robot Syntex

guys i am applying this year. And i posted just because of experience of my friends.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Robot Syntex said:


> guys i am applying this year. And i posted just because of experience of my friends.



If you think that Army is all about sifarish and corruption, then why are you applying in AMC.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robot Syntex

Alpha1 said:


> you look frustrated; thats why taking a shot at the armed forces which is normal for students when when they fail to get into the Armed forces;
> you will get over it


alpha1 Thanks to Allah i never gets frustrated. I have several personalities i changes myself with environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robot Syntex

Rashid Mahmood said:


> If you think that Army is all about sifarish and corruption, then why are you applying in AMC.?


to prove all this wrong


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Robot Syntex said:


> to prove all this wrong



Well, it depends.
If your selected (I Wish) then you will consider it wrong, but
if your not selected (God Forbid) then you will also say that you didn't have sifarish so it is right..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveen mishra

Robot Syntex said:


> Hello,
> I am born a Pakistani. my two uncles were in army. One is Rtd. Colonial and other is Rtd. Late Major.
> My friends told me that when they went for amc exam (physical and i.q) they were told by adjutant that you wont pass this exam without strong safarish, and indeed he was true. They failed to pass test however they clear both tests with strong margin.
> So now question arises that Is the only noble institute Pakistan becoming part of traditional ......
> I was quite amazed when they told me this.
> Is this true?
> my second question is what does GHQ generals check?
> personality, mental level or strength.
> I want to join army as amc cadet. advice me what to do?
> When i was 15 i found security holes in servers of Major companies of world.
> I have little cyber background but i want to be a doctor. So i want to ask that what sort of behavior i should have?
> what GHQ generals will ask me during interview?


 but i think in deference,during interview one psychologist also sat in panel,
i can share with you only my Indian experience ,
when i was young ,i also appear in interview for army ,
my interview was absolutely fine , immediate after interview one person from panel told me that i am good for industries ,and surprisingly he didn't ask even single question during interview 

i guess in defense interview ,they don't ask too many question ,psychological they try to ready weather you are fit or not ,because for other quality they are pretty sure ,that they can develop during training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

My advice to you is not to apply at all. The sort of attitude you have, you already strike me as defeatist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robot Syntex

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Well, it depends.
> If your selected (I Wish) then you will consider it wrong, but
> if your not selected (God Forbid) then you will also say that you didn't have sifarish so it is right..


i knew your answer 

Sorry guys for all that drama i finally got what i wanted


Aeronaut said:


> My advice to you is not to apply at all. The sort of attitude you have, you already strike me as defeatist.


bro please tell me what sort of attitude army wants. I believe that if i had posted direct question most probably i won't get answer i want from annoyed army men. 
Please answer with ref. To my above posts


----------



## Robot Syntex

lagta hy sab namaz pharny chaly gye. After all its friday :p


----------



## Kompromat

1 : Be positive and upbeat/optimistic.

2: Prepare, Prepare , Prepare some more.

3: Be yourself, don't put on a fake persona.

4: Be desciplined/healthy/neat

5: Talk 'to the point'.

They are going to judge you whole package against their standards based on your 'competence'. NEVER let anyone tell you that you'll fail.... You want them, so you have to prove why they should have you and not other guys from thousands of candidates.


Don't believe in safarish bla bla, its trash talk losers use to hide their incompetence. I have had people say to me, hey they rejected me because im a Muhajir, or a Shia or a Punjabi......losers ALWAYS find an excuse in order to not be blamed for failure.


Try not to be one of them, be around positive people. If you REALLY want something and give your very best the entire universe conspires in your favor.

Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robot Syntex

Aeronaut said:


> 1 : Be positive and upbeat/optimistic.
> 
> 2: Prepare, Prepare , Prepare some more.
> 
> 3: Be yourself, don't put on a fake persona.
> 
> 4: Be desciplined/healthy/neat
> 
> 5: Talk 'to the point'.
> 
> They are going to judge you whole package against their standards based on your 'competence'. NEVER let anyone tell you that you'll fail.... You want them, so you have to prove why they should have you and not other guys from thousands of candidates.
> 
> 
> Don't believe in safarish bla bla, its trash talk losers use to hide their incompetence. I have had people say to me, hey they rejected me because im a Muhajir, or a Shia or a Punjabi......losers ALWAYS find an excuse in order to not be blamed for failure.
> 
> 
> Try not to be one of them, be around positive people. If you REALLY want something and give your very best the entire universe conspires in your favor.
> 
> Good luck.


thanks. 
By the way did u like my super awesome style of asking question?


----------



## truthlover

Robot Syntex said:


> Hello,
> I am born a Pakistani. my two uncles were in army. One is Rtd. Colonial and other is Rtd. Late Major.
> My friends told me that when they went for amc exam (physical and i.q) they were told by adjutant that you wont pass this exam without strong safarish, and indeed he was true. They failed to pass test however they clear both tests with strong margin.
> So now question arises that Is the only noble institute Pakistan becoming part of traditional ......
> I was quite amazed when they told me this.
> Is this true?
> my second question is what does GHQ generals check?
> personality, mental level or strength.
> I want to join army as amc cadet. advice me what to do?
> When i was 15 i found security holes in servers of Major companies of world.
> I have little cyber background but i want to be a doctor. So i want to ask that what sort of behavior i should have?
> what GHQ generals will ask me during interview?


Well forget the army ,i think you can become a good hacker but never try to hack the GHQ central command system kiddo)


----------



## Robot Syntex

truthlover said:


> Well forget the army ,i think you can become a good hacker but never try to hack the GHQ central command system kiddo)


i believe that people like spoil every good field.



Robot Syntex said:


> i believe that people like spoil every good field.


p.s cyber background just because i am man of action. If i had chemicals and instruments i might have devised several ways of curing different fatal diseases.


----------



## xyxmt

Robot Syntex said:


> incompetent!! Well i am 18 and my family even didnt know what i am. How can your generals judge me in 15min at amc?



maybe thats your problem, undecided personality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robot Syntex

xyxmt said:


> maybe thats your problem, undecided personality


dude you cant make this statement without knowing me


----------



## Khan_patriot

Robot Syntex said:


> Hello,
> I am born a Pakistani. my two uncles were in army. One is Rtd. Colonial and other is Rtd. Late Major.
> My friends told me that when they went for amc exam (physical and i.q) they were told by adjutant that you wont pass this exam without strong safarish, and indeed he was true. They failed to pass test however they clear both tests with strong margin.
> So now question arises that Is the only noble institute Pakistan becoming part of traditional ......
> I was quite amazed when they told me this.
> Is this true?
> my second question is what does GHQ generals check?
> personality, mental level or strength.
> I want to join army as amc cadet. advice me what to do?
> When i was 15 i found security holes in servers of Major companies of world.
> I have little cyber background but i want to be a doctor. So i want to ask that what sort of behavior i should have?
> what GHQ generals will ask me during interview?




dude, son and nephew of a colonel (serving), grandson of a retired major (65, 71 veteran) reporting in and got rejected in ISSB 132 PMA LC....this sifarish thing is something rejectees make up ps 2 of my cousins (sons of my colonel uncle) also not recommended while one is serving....

again son


Mustafa55 said:


> I am a PAF enthusiast and I don't wanna believe this but this happened to my bro, it was like 5-6 years ago, in his interview during ISSB, the interviewer just asked "Your father's name, which school did you go to" and and 2 or 3 more questions like this and said "you can go now", he said it felt like interviewer wasn't even serious since he knew that I didn't have any army background, one of his friend whose father belonged to army was selected, don't know if this still happens or it happened just with my brother.



again son of a serving colonel here not recommended....this may be true to some extent but for the most of it this is something rejectees make up .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Robot Syntex said:


> lagta hy sab namaz pharny chaly gye. After all its friday :p


I admire your passion, bar the physical which is straight forward, they will look at you as a person, so try to impress from the get go "get a haircut, polish your shoes, make an effort". Also try to interact with people around you, no one likes an Introvert. 

There is the psych exam.There are several trick questions used in the psych eval including "suggestive" images to gauge your personality and traits using Rorschach and Psychometric tests. Like for example a picture of a boy and girl holding hands: what does this mean to you?

You will also have a lecturette topic about yourself, come across as confident but not cocky, try to relate to positive periods in your life and anything you did as a "team" to complete in school,college etc. Sell yourself, don't be arrogant.

This is all i know, you should also ask members of your family who have recently undergone SB for tips, don't pay money for a training academy, it's all bakwas. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robot Syntex

RescueRanger said:


> Also try to interact with people around you, no one likes an Introvert.


thanks for your kind reply. But mostly all those who talk and interact with each others are full of nothing. They may get selected but in battlefiled they may run away for their lives.
look at this video. most of people will say that this is part of BMT to get safe location but reality is they ran away. I could find video from geo that had less zoom but full image.
TTP Suicide Attack On FC commandant’s Convoy In Peshawar 29 Mar 2013 | Tune.pk


----------



## truthlover

Robot Syntex said:


> i believe that people like spoil every good field.
> 
> 
> p.s cyber background just because i am man of action. If i had chemicals and instruments i might have devised several ways of curing different fatal diseases.


If you have a little IQ then you should know i was cracking a joke.


----------



## Robot Syntex

truthlover said:


> If you have a little IQ then you should know i was cracking a joke.


well i have bad humor. How ever the thing you mention is theoretically possible after army have upgraded to cluster servers. So it was not joke for me. It was part of fun. However i definitely wont try that


----------



## RescueRanger

Robot Syntex said:


> But mostly all those who talk and interact with each others are full of nothing.


Standing out in a group interview

Also please don't posts nonsense like that link on PDF, unless you have fought in combat you don't know the stresses that come with it.


----------



## Tayyab1796

one of my coursemate's father was a serving Air Cdr (in fact base commander Chaklala base) in PAF and that coursemate of mine was rejected in ISSB .There might be favouratism in a few odd cases but generally they r looking for some different set of skills and mentality ... their rejection doesn't make someone a lessor human its just that the skills r not suitable for the army. Alot of my coursemates who were rejected are doing very good in civi life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthlover

Robot Syntex said:


> well i have bad humor. How ever the thing you mention is theoretically possible after army have upgraded to cluster servers. So it was not joke for me. It was part of fun. However i definitely wont try that


I am a programmer by profession that,s why post was interesting for me )) Well 100% cyber security cannot be achieved so i hope the programmers for our army are well aware of the threats and mal wares.


----------



## Robot Syntex

truthlover said:


> I am a programmer by profession that,s why post was interesting for me )) Well 100% cyber security cannot be achieved so i hope the programmers for our army are well aware of the threats and mal wares.


your body language told me that. 
Anyhow i know nothing. I dont want bell ringing at 3am. And few men in black looking for robotsyntex :p
i am just an idiot guy.
By the way u r right. there is never 100% security. I believe that ispr should develop their own site. I believe that defence.pk is collocation of few open source boards. What do u say?



RescueRanger said:


> Standing out in a group interview
> 
> Also please don't posts nonsense like that link on PDF, unless you have fought in combat you don't know the stresses that come with it.


i know if Allah wills one day i will be combating against evil. I pray that we both be together.


----------



## truthlover

Robot Syntex said:


> your body language told me that.
> Anyhow i know nothing. I dont want bell ringing at 3am. And few men in black looking for robotsyntex :p
> i am just an idiot guy.
> By the way u r right. there is never 100% security. I believe that ispr should develop their own site. I believe that defence.pk is collocation of few open source boards. What do u say?
> 
> 
> i know if Allah wills one day i will be combating against evil. I pray that we both be together.


Well i think hacking and defacing a website is just a temporary threat.I am more concerned with the security of our data centres where secret info is hidden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robot Syntex

truthlover said:


> Well i think hacking and defacing a website is just a temporary threat.I am more concerned with the security of our data centres where secret info is hidden.


defacing?


----------



## mikkix

Unfortunately I have many stories like that, my paternal cousin, me, my brother, my neighbor friend and some more.
I belong to Karachi and I heard some very bad stories...
But move on is a good thing and we should do our best in other field.


----------



## Shiji

Okay let me be all out loud over here and just say that mate you have issues deep unsetling issues and you need to address them before you go for ISSB and blame it on "Sifarish". First of all let's address your main problem. Being too expressive, I mean it doesn't hurt to be expressive but being TOO expressive is a problem. 
Too expressive/Jazbati people are rejected in ISSB because somewhere in the not so late future that Jazbati person may decide to make a decision based on "Jazbaats" that will cost the lives of his under commands. So try to stand out but not be jazbati and please take criticism in a positive way.
*Acute **Schizophrenia*, or multiple personality disorder, since you said that you have many personalities than I come to the conclussion that you suffer from a disorder. Having Multiple personalities is a big problem and if you have it, I advise you not to apply AT ALL not for your sake but for the sake of your under commands!
Being Proud of something wrong: And if you do decide to apply any way then please don't brag about hacking government websites. I know at the age of 15 you would have mistakenly logged into an apache database server and thought it was some sort of loop hole but please, don't brag about it in the interview.
If you want I can give you my personal example but it wouldn't be appropriate to do it in a public forum. 
I hope this helped mate!


----------



## alibaz

Mustafa55 said:


> I am a PAF enthusiast and I don't wanna believe this but this happened to my bro, it was like 5-6 years ago, in his interview during ISSB, the interviewer just asked "Your father's name, which school did you go to" and and 2 or 3 more questions like this and said "you can go now", he said it felt like interviewer wasn't even serious since he knew that I didn't have any army background, one of his friend whose father belonged to army was selected, don't know if this still happens or it happened just with my brother.



It really doesn't happen, one thing I can make out is that your brother must not have done well in Tests prior to interview and the officer who took interview must not have liked to waste much of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Robot Syntex said:


> Gen. Mushraf reached Gen. Rank on safirash we all know that now its part of history. So i believe that safarish and connections do matter if there are 50 to 60 seats for tcc or amc cadet. I bet that they all would be on safarish.
> I am amazed how this works out even in prestige organization of Pakistan.



I didn't know that . Please let me know what was safarish.


----------



## WAB

i was also not recommende even with my uncle as Psych in issb...


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Pak military selection has a habbit of taking it a little too far. What rejection means is that you are not suitable for them----but it also mean that they may not be capable to train you or they lack confidence in their training.

As there is no shortage of volunteers for the military----they supposedly show how difficult is it to get in the military.

Trust me on this---in time of need----all you REJECTS will be selected and will do much better than those who came ahead of you.

Rejection is to create a hype for the job---. That is all. Other than a total imbecile---everybody can be trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pak military selection has a habbit of taking it a little too far. What rejection means is that you are not suitable for them----but it also mean that they may not be capable to train you or they lack confidence in their training.
> 
> As there is no shortage of volunteers for the military----they supposedly show how difficult is it to get in the military.
> 
> Trust me on this---in time of need----all you REJECTS will be selected and will do much better than those who came ahead of you.
> 
> Rejection is to create a hype for the job---. That is all. Other than a total imbecile---everybody can be trained.


 
US Air National Guard recruits and trains pilot even up till the age of 27 I know it, I applied but unfortunately I am not US citizen I checked all info but in the end it was for US nationals so got reply.

So I think the selection in Pak Army since 95 is really stupid it is like the guy sitting if he doesn't like your face he would just say Next....2 of my cousins got rejected i also know a guy from my brother's 92nd long course he was thrown into Supply branch well many reasons one of it he was 5.2 barely. My cousin was 6ft lived in Army environment 25 years as his father was Major but bad luck. Here there is a bad habit that over 22 men are useless i know men over 25 age in gulf war recruited and done well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahid Gul

yes


----------



## B.K.N

Shahid Gul said:


> yes



You got rejected


----------



## On the Edge

blain2 said:


> There are no guarantees for anyone. Having a father in the Army means nothing at the end of the day. Similarly, one cannot entirely rule out the fact that connections do help. However in the annual intake of 300+ cadets joining the PMA and other services academies, sifaarish is not the norm.
> 
> There is a certain aptitude they are looking for, on top of that your personality has to match. Its like any other selection process. You will not find out where you fell short. Try your best and move on if it does not happen. At the end of the day, it all works out.


I wish it was like that 
Sifarish works if u r son of base commander or general 
Have seen it first hand


----------



## Well.wisher

Is dard e dil ki sifaarish ab kr de koi yahan .. 
K mil jaae ise wo nokri jo bhagaa de puri tarah .. 

Lmao its a old thread peepalzz...


----------



## B.K.N

On the Edge said:


> I wish it was like that
> Sifarish works if u r son of base commander or general
> Have seen it first hand



Sifarish works even if they recruit purely based on merit still everyone can not join
there are only a limited vacancies and candidates number in thousands



Well.wisher said:


> Is dard e dil ki sifaarish ab kr de koi yahan ..
> K mil jaae ise wo nokri jo bhagaa de puri tarah ..
> 
> Lmao its a old thread peepalzz...



At this thread rejected candidates vent there frustration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## On the Edge

Brass Knuckles said:


> Sifarish works even if they recruit purely based on merit still everyone can not join
> there are only a limited vacancies and candidates number in thousands
> 
> 
> 
> At this thread rejected candidates vent there frustration



Yea I guess so that within merit they sifarish but I knew some who knew they would be selected


----------



## B.K.N

On the Edge said:


> Yea I guess so that within merit they sifarish but I knew some who knew they would be selected



Sifarish works everywhere


----------



## Sinnerman108

Robot Syntex said:


> Hello,
> I am born a Pakistani. my two uncles were in army. One is Rtd. Colonial and other is Rtd. Late Major.
> My friends told me that when they went for amc exam (physical and i.q) they were told by adjutant that you wont pass this exam without strong safarish, and indeed he was true. They failed to pass test however they clear both tests with strong margin.
> So now question arises that Is the only noble institute Pakistan becoming part of traditional ......
> I was quite amazed when they told me this.
> Is this true?
> my second question is what does GHQ generals check?
> personality, mental level or strength.
> I want to join army as amc cadet. advice me what to do?
> When i was 15 i found security holes in servers of Major companies of world.
> I have little cyber background but i want to be a doctor. So i want to ask that what sort of behavior i should have?
> what GHQ generals will ask me during interview?



This is complete BS ! 
every looser has an excuse, and you were told that BS.

I was a part of, and i can testify, it is STRONGLY MERIT.


----------



## khail007

Most of posts are some personal experiences and narratives of relatives/friends.
May be true to some extent or may be not. IMO opinion, even true to some extent but not a standard.
I know many cases where boys were selected even without having any relative in armed forces.


----------



## khanasifm

Looks like he said , she said and it ..... and the story goes on


----------



## Fazal Abbass

Robot Syntex said:


> incompetent!! Well i am 18 and my family even didnt know what i am. How can your generals judge me in 15min at amc?


They can judge in even a single minute.This is your biggest mistake saying that they can't judge you.While your parents can also judge you very well.That's another case that they ignore and you are considering that you fool them. Perhaps you have been made a pretty fool by this world.So try to understand


----------



## Safriz

I had no sifarish, I still passed ISSB and CMB in 1991

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

Mustafa55 said:


> I am a PAF enthusiast and I don't wanna believe this but this happened to my bro, it was like 5-6 years ago, in his interview during ISSB, the interviewer just asked "Your father's name, which school did you go to" and and 2 or 3 more questions like this and said "you can go now", he said it felt like interviewer wasn't even serious since he knew that I didn't have any army background, one of his friend whose father belonged to army was selected, don't know if this still happens or it happened just with my brother.


LOL, trust me your brother is not telling you the whole story, even if he is telling the truth the interviewer has seen something which probably even your brother does not know about himself
Pak Army selection procedure is 99% on merit. This is more than any other institution in the country. We are not No 1 Army of the world without a reason. After 1971 debacle Army has made a pledge that there will be no other incident like this in the times to come and they have made a very very serious effort to select only the best. 48 years have passed and we have successfully thwarted almost 10 wars with India due to successful planning and preparation. My association with ISSB is of 50 years. Trust me the system is merit based and second to none.



Fazal Abbass said:


> They can judge in even a single minute.This is your biggest mistake saying that they can't judge you.While your parents can also judge you very well.That's another case that they ignore and you are considering that you fool them. Perhaps you have been made a pretty fool by this world.So try to understand


Selectors at ISSB are thorough professionals. Nothing escapes their trained eyes. They can tell you things about you which even you yourself or your parents also wont know. When they select you be confident that u have the that matter in you which makes a soldier. If they dont just be contended and thank Allah that He saved you from rigours of PMA. This is not the end of the world for you. Whole world is lying in front of you to explore. Remember if ISSB does not select you it means you are not feasible for military service ONLY. It does not mean tht you cannot be a successful human being in life.


----------



## Army research

Robot Syntex said:


> Hello,
> I am born a Pakistani. my two uncles were in army. One is Rtd. Colonial and other is Rtd. Late Major.
> My friends told me that when they went for amc exam (physical and i.q) they were told by adjutant that you wont pass this exam without strong safarish, and indeed he was true. They failed to pass test however they clear both tests with strong margin.
> So now question arises that Is the only noble institute Pakistan becoming part of traditional ......
> I was quite amazed when they told me this.
> Is this true?
> my second question is what does GHQ generals check?
> personality, mental level or strength.
> I want to join army as amc cadet. advice me what to do?
> When i was 15 i found security holes in servers of Major companies of world.
> I have little cyber background but i want to be a doctor. So i want to ask that what sort of behavior i should have?
> what GHQ generals will ask me during interview?


In an ISSB batch, a poor South Punjab farmer passed, sons of serving major generals and brigadiers didn't

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

i have heard about this nepostism but as i said i heard second hand.

in this dunia, everything is business no passion - pesay ego power.


----------



## Signalian

I saw son of serving Corps Commander (V Corps) get rejected in ISSB, he is a banker now. I have seen sons of serving Brigadiers get rejected in ISSB.


----------



## Imad.Khan

I have military family background and i also had sifarish (My uncle was actually incharge of ISSB when i had applied) i still didn't get through.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aasimkhan

Imad.Khan said:


> I have military family background and i also had sifarish (My uncle was actually incharge of ISSB when i had applied) i still didn't get through.


Speaks of the strength of the system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

You are applying for Pakistan Army man , the safaarish is only till "yaar zara dakh layna" they will never reduce their standards for anyone. You have to be highly professional and disciplined to be in Pak Army.


----------

